# whats the fishing like



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Does anyone know what it is like fishing AStabula. I would like to 
know.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Naw, fishing hasn't been very good.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Fished at Saddeks yesterday caught 6 walleyes only one keeper. Saw bigger eyes on the camera and saw some perch, but they barely even look at our minnows. We fished in 28 feet used minnows.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Did you notice anything about how the walleyes reacted on the camera?Did they like the jigging, dead stick, etc?Never played with a camera but have always been intrigued by watching their behavior.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My dumb *** brother posted this, I told him to stay of of my screen name!! I havevnt fished Ashtray this year yet. I got some KILLER perch spots but the all depends on how good the ice. So if anybody wants to go drop me a line.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

The active wallyeys that came through didn't care. The ones that hit would hammer spoons or hit the minnow just sitting there. So where are those perch spots?


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

I fished sundstrums Dec. 31 caught 3 13" eyes in 18' of water. I also saw a bullhead uncover himself from the sand and swim off.Big high-light of the day.


----------

